# Attaching a floating table top?



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Planning on building a piece with a floating top to add a modern design element and interest.

* When attaching a floating top to a table, how do you compensate for expansion and contraction?*

Thanks for sharing your expertise in this area.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Tom
depending on you connection point it can be pretty much like standard tables sliding dovetails,figure 8s or screws with elongated holes through lower cross members .


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Jim,

Been looking on Google and YouTube. Havent seen that part of the process. I understand how to attach a top for a standard table, but the connection appears to be fixed in the floating top? Then I'm wondering about the base? I know about elongating holes in breadboard tops. Just having a hard time visualizing the floating connection points.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

floating top designs differ at their connecting points. some comes to end like an upside down foot where you can use a screw and an oversize hole or figure 8 other are a straight member raising the top above the apron they might be good candidates for a sliding dovetail joint. If you have a photo of a particular design that may help. I search floating table top under Images on google.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL!

Did that before asking my question.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Going out to put a roof on my shed I'm building. will reply to folks later.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had my floating top tables for 5 years now. I used figure 8 attachments with absolutely no problems. Just don't tighten the screws down so blasted tight … snug will do.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/52464


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Tom, I have used the figure 8's also for some time now and never had a problem. On the other hand, years and years back before I didn't know any better I just screwed it in and never had a problem. Guess the wood gods liked me.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I usually use slotted holes to screw through. I have been somewhat fortunate to not have many problems.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Did you know that Murphy is the Wood God of Haiti's? LOL! Found a good article on joining table tops using different joinery such as Jim and Don, and you have mentioned. It had pictures which helped. LOL!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

Tom,
Take a look at this detailed technique.

Best,
Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------

